# I am not a dunce, but i need a little help



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so NO, first off, NOT breeding. You all know my bitch is only 16 weeks old, but I are preparing for the fact that, yes, she will eventaully hit her first heat. I haven't dealt with breeding and heat cycles in quite some time, so I want to get some help here. We are NOT going to be the ones who ACCIDENTALLY let the male near the female, etc. She will be separated, and though the crates are in the same room now, we have a garage with full AC and Heat, and her crate will be moved there for the heat period ( we don't crate our male any longer, but we DO crate her as she is younger and not housebroken completely anyhow), so no worries on me pulling that BS. But, We aren't fixing either one just yet. We may or may not show her, and he is going to be starting in herding as soon as we get the go ahead from the trainer, we so Schutzhund, etc... ( anyways, none of that matters). Either way, they are both intact and staying that way for the time being,So... OK help me tweak my personal knowledge..

I know the heat cucle ( first one) can come anywhere between 4 months until around 11-12 months depeing on the dog, and the first part of the cycle is pretty obvious but the swelling and bleeding... but how long from the start of that is she able to get pregnant. Is this something that lasts a week or two, or a month? Is she safe as soon as she isn't swollen anymore? I don't want to THINK she is ok and end up feeling like an arse.... 

Thanks you guys ( sorry, simple question, but wanted everything clarified first)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Four months? I've never heard of one coming in that early but I suppose anything is possible. It's generally from 8-12 months. Lenght of cycle can vary between individual dogs but generally speaking it last 3 weeks. Also generally speaking they can conceive between days 10-15 BUT this can very much differ between dogs.

Their progesterone level has to be above a 5 to get pg. As their progestrone rises it is the males signal when to breed. Having said that a young male won't know the difference and will try to breed the entire time but an older wiser gentleman will know when 'it's' time.

Then there are silent heats (no blood), split heats (come in then come in again in 2 months...typically the first not being fertile).

Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dog in Heat for Dummies? (







1 2 3)


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks you guys, will check that link... I read stuff online but the information is all so general and it all varies...

And, again, sorry about the LONG original post, but I KNOW how people get on here, and I don't want anyone thinking I am WANTING to breed them now, or that I am one of those typical OOOPS people, because there is no OOOPS and I love my dogs too much to put them through that at this time... Was hoping my male wouldn't notice lol, since he never seemed to get the MOJO... but recently finally has because all loving of the girl, and lifts his leg everywhere outside outta nowhere... so I figure I am not as safe as I assumed


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Four months? I've never heard of one coming in that early but I suppose anything is possible.


My dad's Catahoula did. He was planning to spay her before her first heat but she came in at 4 months and we had to do a spay abort. VAbeach might have heard the 4 month thing from me.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I figure that I will catch the beginning of the heat, but I know that since it can 'lie dormant" in a way, I need to know HOW TO KNOW.. when they can play again. These two LIVE For each other, they love to lay in the same bed ( and when SHE is crated, he will go lay next to her and nuzzle her through the crate). and it's going to be hard enough on them, but I don't want mistakes,and at the same time, I don't want to be caught trying to figure it out!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Your male will know before you do. He will start showing some interest (snipping, especially her urine) a week or so before she comes in. This can be one of your clues.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I feel your pain. I was nervous from about 5 months until she finally came into heat at 15 months! Now I am nervous again trying to figure out if she will have short spacing or long spacing (I'm hoping for long!)

Biggest clue - seriously humping my poor eunich.

For safety, I assured her chastity for the full three weeks.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL Cullen has been showing extreme interest in her pee like that for a while now... almost since we got her, and since this happened, he is extremely interested in Gizmos also, though she is fixed!!! Haha... so I am going to have to watch for other clues..

and from that time on, 3 weeks or complete keep away?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

To be safe, I would keep her totally separated from the boy from the first blood that you spot, to 28 days. Usually a heat cycle is approximately 21 days. Some ovulate early, some late.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Leerburg On Demand Video Player | To Neuter or Not to Neuter Your Dog

The first 2 minutes is on neutering males and the last 4 minutes is on female heat cycles.


----------

